# Do you remember #5



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2015)

This one goes back to my childhood. It was my job to turn the toast when crisp on one side, a very difficult job for a ten year old. Sometimes I would not be paying attention, most of the time, and the smoke would pour out of the toaster. The toast was never wasted as mom would scrape off the burnt side and then serve it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh no Pappy I don't remember those, in fact I don't believe we ever had one..it looks like a thing of torture.... :eek1: When I was a kid we just used the grill on the stove to toast everything and very occasionally we would be allowed to toast bread on a toasting fork in front of the open fire..


----------



## jujube (Jul 17, 2015)

My farmer great-grandparents had one of those that sat on the stove over the flame.  It was sort of an a-frame that you leaned the bread on.  You _really_ had to watch that thing.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2015)

jujube said:


> My farmer great-grandparents had one of those that sat on the stove over the flame.  It was sort of an a-frame that you leaned the bread on.  You _really_ had to watch that thing.



Something  like the Henry Knoblock stove top toaster. Sold new for 87 cents.


----------

